# ماهو الانفرتر ...........؟؟؟



## ferasgolf (22 أغسطس 2006)

مرفقة صورة الانفرتر ....
الانفرتر : هو جهاز الكتروني يعمل على التحكم بالمحركات الكهربائية كأن يزيد من عزومها وينقص من سرعتها او يزيد من سرعتها ... وكل ذلك عن طريق برمجته وتحديد القيم المناسبة لعملنا 
باختصار .. يعمل الانفرتر عمل علب السرعة تماما للمحركات ذات القدرات البسيطة 3 إلى 5 حصان 
حيث يمكن التحكم بسرعة المتور عن طريق مفتاح صغير موجود على الانفرتر 
يستخدم الانفرتر في معظم الألات الحديثة وخاصة السيارات الحديثة 
مبداه هو التلاعب بفولتية المحرك والهرتز .. اي بالكهرباء .... لا حد يقول هذا مو مجال الهندسة الصناعية مجال هندسة الكهرباء ... 
بالعكس تماما ... اي ألة ممكن تصممها انت كمهندس صناعي قد يتخللها محرك وقد يلزمك التحكم بسرعته وبعدد دوراته ..... 
أفضل أجهزة الانفرتر المتوفرة في سوريا .. هيونداي ... صناعة يابانية .. 

أرجو الفائدة للجميع ............... فراس


----------



## صناعة المعمار (27 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

حياك الله اخي م. فراس على روح العطاء عندك الله يسعدك

مواضيع ذات صلة

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=13131

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=17284

ايضا

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inverter

اشكرك على معلوماتك وعلى الصورة:28:


----------



## ألم الفرااااق (14 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكوووووووووووور اخوي ويعطيك العافية


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (14 سبتمبر 2006)

إضافة لما سبق أن الإنفيرتر حاليا موجود بقدرات 20 حصان واكثر
يمكن عكس السرعة به وتعديل عزم البدء والفرامل ومعدل زيادة السرعة آليا ومعدل التوقف لأنه يعتمد على ميكرو كونتروللر لتحقبق الأداء الذى تريد باختيار القيم من قائمة تختارها 
يمكنك أيضا استبدال المقاومة المتغيرة بجهد متغير للتحكم فى السرعة عن بعد كما يمكن ربط مجموعة لتتحرك معا بالتناغم فى الماكينات الكبيرة كما يمكن أن تربط اثنين بحيث تكون دائما سرعة الأول مثلا ضعف أو نصف أو نسبة ما من الأخر


----------



## محمد على بيك (6 أبريل 2009)

الله ينور عيك يا هندسة


----------



## البديريس جعفر (10 أبريل 2009)

حلو بس ليه نفرق بين المهندس والصناعي


----------



## فتحى 2 (17 يونيو 2009)

ربنا يزيدك ونرجو المزيد


----------



## زكى صادق (25 يونيو 2009)

كما انه يوجد انواع ومركات كثيرة منه وعلى سبيل المثال وليس الحصر يوجد 1-لينز 2-التوشيبا 3-ميتسوبيشى 4-lg 5-ls وانواع اخرى كثيرة


----------



## mohibr (15 يوليو 2009)

يمكن التحكم من خلال الانفرتر فى تغير اتجاه المحرك من خلال البارمترات الخاصه به 00كما يمكن التحكم فى سرعه التسارع(acceleration) والتباطؤ(decceleration) للمحرك


----------



## أمير صبحي (19 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك واحسنت 

فالتلائم بين الاقسام ليس فقط فى موضع جهازك الذى تعرضه

ولكن فى كل المواضع الفعلية العملية اصبح واقعا تكنولوجيا 

يلح علينا ان نعرف اى شئ عن كل شئ ...



شكرا جزيلا 

لك تحياتي​


----------



## ENG.ELSAWY (25 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير هذا هو المختصر المفيد.


----------



## العفدل (14 يناير 2010)

مشكور اخي على جهودك وفقك الله


----------



## محمود موسى محمد (17 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل الخير وجعلكم فى تمام الصحة والعافيه


----------



## جورج رمزى (1 أغسطس 2010)

مششكوور


----------



## مالك ابورحمه (3 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لكم اخواني الكرام


----------

